# First Bone



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Well it's been almost a week since my first bone fish an a day since I got back from Hawaii. Reality is starting to sink in as I start school again today but my mind is still living in Hawaii. I spent a week down there enjoying time off from school and searching for fish but I mainly found tourist. From the Japanese people coming up to me tuning my back cast as they try and throw up the piece sign posing for a picture with the beautiful Waikiki beach in the background. To the regular Americans wanting to know what I'm catching, in reality I wanted to say nothing because no one would let me fish but I'm just a people person it felt like I was teaching a fly fishing class then actually fishing. I had shot after shot from the rocks at bones but it was just too crowded, with a plethora of trumpet fish under my belt I gave up on the beach and need to hit a flat. I researched the area weeks in advance and with the help from my good friend Makani I was able to throw my girl friend on a rented scooter and head to Maunalua Bay. With only three or so hours to spare I was pushing it almost giving up because of nothing but spooking massive bones away my eye caught a glimpse of this beautiful silver tail. I was about to steal my girl friends Maui Jim's because she saw way more fish then I did with my blue lens Costa glasses. Crazy chsrlies, gotcha or anything similar would not even get noticed not matter how bright or shiny it was. I tied several Lefty Kreh craft fur shrimps, the buggiest shrimp patterns I could think of the day before we fished my girlfriend managed to catch her first anything on fly which happen to be a Tak'o ( octopus) I didn't bother gettin all tangled up so he claimed a craft fur shrimp. With a difficult but easy 40ish yard cast I put that buggy shrimp two feet to the left in front of him. With several exchanges words beggin him to eat the next thing I know is I'm seeing my orange backing screen off my Orvis. I ran off the ankle deep coral flat and into the waist deep pockets and what seemed to be an hour was only ten minuets I had my bonefish at my waist. My good friend Makani was fishing with some clients as he heard me yelling he ran over to see my beautiful five pound bone. I was at that point of giving up an doubting that I won't check my bucket lost off. If you are in the area look up Makani Christensen at Keawe Adventures for a real Hawaiian experience I wish I had time to book him and fish but having a friendship with a guide gave me the DIY feeling of putting myself on my first Bonefish on fly as well as the first fish on my new Axiom. If you ever at that point of giving up just look around enjoy where you are what you are able to do, people out the have it was worse then us I'm not trying to preach but just taking advantage of my blessings!! Living the A'ole Pilikia( no worries) feeling and Mahalo to everyone!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

808 Bonefish


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

That''s a great size bone for your first! Enjoyed the story.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful bone. Good job.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great, great story.

I wish the guys who advise that you must be able to get all your fly line out, i.e. 100 ft casts, would read this. 40 yards is very typical and 2 ft from his nose is excellent. Accurate and quickly delivered casts are the ticket. 

Be sure this isn't your last...now go for Permit and Tarpon and bigger bones on the fly. The places you have to go to get them make it all worth while. Its a lifetime pursuit.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great catch. Hopefully the first of many. Unbelieveable how fast and how strong bones are !


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Appreciate all the support and congrats going towards my new addiction of chasing monster bones on the fly. My photo was submitted and picked for a photo contest and would appreciate it if I could get some 2cool love!! I'm photo#6 voting ends April 3rd at 10:00pm, could really use that action can to capture some of my biggest and best fly fishing memories and share with yall!! Thanks again, Vince!

Here's the link!

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


----------

